
Medical AI named “Zach” was just a father and son with no medical experience - teruakohatu
https://thespinoff.co.nz/society/13-01-2020/rip-zach-probe-finds-serious-wrongdoing-over-miracle-medical-ai/
======
teruakohatu
This was a mechanical turk at its finest.

The journalist's original investigation started back in 2018 and it has taken
about 18 months for the authorities to investigate and shut them down.

The AI was used among other things to interpret ECG results. They pair claimed
they had a $500 million super computer that nobody ever saw.

[https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-best-of/31-12-2018/summer-
reiss...](https://thespinoff.co.nz/the-best-of/31-12-2018/summer-reissue-the-
mystery-of-zach-new-zealands-all-too-miraculous-medical-ai/)

------
foxyv
It would be funny if they were analyzing CAT scans and MRIs and outperformed
radiologists simply by being more specialized and training on huge datasets.

